# Ph of 8-8.2 ?



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

My tap water is 8-8.2 ph. If i maintain this level will it be ok for a rhom? The lfs has all his tanks at this level and has no problem.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

A little too hight IMO, get it down to 7.6


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Is peat moss the awnser and if so when you do a water cahange does it screw with the ph until it stabilizes?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2003)

You could also try adding a few pieces of malaysian bogwood. That really dark colored driftwood.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

my ph goes from 6.8 to 6.2, then water change and 6.8 back again with peat. Unless you're trying breeding them I wouldn't recommend peat.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

why wouldnt you recommened, cause the cahnges on ph or is it a pain in the ass?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

changes in PH, like i said everyweek my ph goes from 6.8 to 6.2 and back to 6.8


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

my friend has always had a pH of 8 or so and his fish are fine. I'd try to get it down a bit tough.


----------

